# The new 210 CA/SA tank



## Frameshift (Sep 12, 2003)

First off, I apologize for the photos. I recently moved and cannot find the good camera (good being a relative term). These were taken with a Kodak EasyShare C315, which doesn't have any sort of optical zoom whatsoever. I've also dropped it in a lake on Oahu while fishing for red devils, so it has some quirks.

I also didn't scrape off all the algae and I didn't clean the glass well.

First, the tank.









Still needs some work. My driftwood won't sink so I'll have to wait to finish it off. The plastic plants in the middle will be going as soon as my GT and G. brasiliensis stop tussling.

The tank is massively overstocked right now as I've not moved any other tanks over (100, 60, and 29 gallon) to split up the fish. Stock list is as follows, by size.

(1) 12" G. brasiliensis male
(1) 9" A. sp. "gold saum" male
(1) 9" A. festae male
(2) 8" P. synspilium
(1) 7" C. myersi
(1) 7" V. argentea
(1) 6" H. carpintis "Escondido" female
(2) 6" A. citrinellus (F1 from Rio San Juan on the border of Costa Rica
and Nicaragua)
(1) 6" G. brasiliensis female
(1) 5" Indo datnoid
(3) 5" common sliver dollars
(3) 3-5" A. sp. "true green terror" (F1)
(2) 3-4" C. umbriferus
(1) 3" A. robertsoni
(1) 3" spotted silver dollar
(1) 2" P. maculicauda
(1) 1.5" exC. grammodes male

I think that's it.

The fish are a little beat from the move last week, netting them and transporting them resulted in some split fins and lost scales.









A no flash shot of my smallest "true" gt. Also in frame are an umbie, synspilium, midas (hiding), and silver dollar. You can see why I didn't finish my algae scrape, the **** magnet isn't strong enough for 1/2" glass.









V. argentea with indo dat and C. myersi in the back.









V. argentea.









Male GT getting some nuchal hump action. Harassing the G. brasiliensis male. The brasiliensis is too mellow, so the GT is now in tiny tank timeout for a couple days. No major damage, just some undue stress. Also appearing are P. synspilium, true GT and silver dollar.









Gt, silver dollar, midas and flash.









GT with pretty synspilium, Escondido, argentea and who knows who's tail that is.









H. carpintis "Escondido" female with all 4 silver dollars, GT, true GT, ugly synspilium, and the back of G. brasiliensis.









Lastly, the grammodes. I keep thinking he's eaten, but he's a champ. I have no idea how he's surviving, but he is.

Hopefully I can get the rest of the tanks moved shortly. Everyone is fine for now, but it's not a long term sort of deal.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

verry nice I hope we can see the others set up soon so we can see what you're final setups look like thanks for sharing and good luck on the move.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Took me forever to see your grammodes in that last pic :lol:


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm not a fan of clay pots and fake plants but I love the fish!


----------



## Frameshift (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks.

Most if not all the plants and pots will be gone shortly. I'm going for a large rock/driftwood look but my wood is much to buoyant.


----------

